# What age did you start smoking cigars?



## zvan (Apr 14, 2012)

Just curious, I'm 19 and just started getting into the hobby. I feel like I am one of the younger members of the site (which is in no way a bad thing!).

P.s. sorry if this has been done before, I couldn't find anything like it using search.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I was 22 when I had my first cigar.

I heard when God created Ron in his image, he appeared with a cigar in his mouth.


----------



## Scoops (Nov 29, 2011)

I started smoking at age 18 right when I became legal


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

I started shortly after turning 18. It was all downhill after that


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I started when I was 24.


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

I didn't take up smoking until I was around 40. Never smoked cigs, ever, but started smoking cigars and it has become a true love of mine.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

probably had my first real cigar at age 20 or so, but didn't really get into them until now, 33.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Back in my teenage years, I had a group of us that would smoke a cigar together at Christmas. Usually, it was just a dried out, el-cheapo gas station cigar, and we would smoke them so fast in -30 weather that they would become bitter and foul tasting.

When I was in my early 20's, I would be gifted a cigar by the odd person and would smoke it. Again, usually a little too fast, like it was a task that needed to be accomplished. 

It wasn't until my early 30's that I truly started to understand what it was all about. Slowing down. Not just slowing down the smoking of the cigar, but life as well. I realized that it wasn't a race; that I could slow down the world a little bit just by taking my time and truly enjoying the cigar.


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

Just started a few months ago. I'm 27 now.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Started smoking cheap cigarillos and stuff around 18 or 19. Then nothing for a few years, and now at 25 I have rejoined the ranks with full cigars.


----------



## grapplefu (Jan 16, 2011)

I started smoking premium cigars at 24. El cheapos before that.


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

Started Smoking and Top Shelf Cigars since I was 20.


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

kozzman555 said:


> I was 22 when I had my first cigar.
> 
> I heard when God created Ron in his image, he appeared with a cigar in his mouth.


Adam are you referring to Ron Jeremy? lol


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

I remember smoking a Hava-Tampa when I was about 14 with my friend. But I started smoking Swishers about 17. I didn't smoke for a while until I was in my mid to late 20's.

Btw, I am 41 now.

-Jason


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Grew up with a house full of Cigar and Pipe smokers I began around 15 or 16 a friends dad owned a Cigar and Premeium Tobacco Shop.....little did I know 40 years later I would still be enjoying and learning about this subject. I now share this hobby with my son. Life is short enjoy as much of it as you can!


----------



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

15 or so....l was a mess of a kid


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

I got into cigars in my early 20's while in the USAF. First Swishers, then Dutch masters, then a Colonel I caddied for gave me a Montecristo #2. The world was never the same afterward. My last box, bought during the Boom, was Don Lino panatellas. Then I quit for a long while, bein' mostly broke, and started back up 6 years ago.


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

60 - you're never too old to pick up a good habit!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Your not alone young grasshopper... I had my first cigar the day I turned 18. Im 25 now and I still love smoking cigars every chance I get.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I started about the age of 27. 2/3 of a band I was working with were smokers and turned me on to some good stuff right away. Padrons, Upmanns, JR Ultimates, a few CCs. It was fun touring and trying to find a cigar shop nearby wherever we happened to be.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Was smoking CCs from the age of 15, had my first at 13 or 14. Only really started on the NC slope at about 29 or 30.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

first cigar when I was 19
right before my 21st I found puff and you all pushed me down the slope
21st in Vegas spent hours and hours in different cigar shops
almost 23 and have never looked back


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

Started when I was 18 with Swishers and other drugstore type smokes, my first handrolled premium smoke was a Macanudo Portofino... when I was 22. Since then it's been more complex smokes, so about 13 years or so I've been smoking.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Started just before I turned 40.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I started in my young 20's, kinda fell away from it when I was building a family and stuff. I'm back now after a 10 year or so break.


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

Had my first cigar the day I turned 18 and jumped right into it. My grandfather played a huge role in the appreciation i have for cigars today. I turned 19 in February and bought my first desktop humidor and joined Puff. About three months later, I have a semi-full coolidor and two full desktop humidors..... Thanks guys.


----------



## ltcal94 (Sep 18, 2010)

I would have one very infrequently to celebrate professional accomplishments or during golf when I was in my late twenties. However, I was in my late 30s when I really started to enjoy cigars and began to understand the differences.


----------



## Chris9 (Apr 15, 2012)

First cigar when I was 18.
Started truly enjoying and understanding cigars at 23, been going for a couple years now.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

tek2advanced said:


> Adam are you referring to Ron Jeremy? lol


Ron. ..who...? Around here there's only one Ron.

While I have smoked an occaisional cigar since my mid 20s I didn't really get into it until now at 46.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I've smoked some celebratory cigars since i was 17. Weddings, b-days, bachelor party's and guys night out, things of that nature but it was 3 years ago at age 33 that i was at a bbq and handed an Oliva (what one i have no idea), since then i have been on a slippery slope that show's no bottom and loving it!


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

I was sneaking off to our "clubhouse" at 12, smoking wolf river rum soaked crooks, hehe


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Cigarettes at 14, premium cigars at 19. 25 now


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

skipped cigarettes and went straight to cigars at 20, then stopped for a good number of years. Now back at cigars at 41!


----------



## Leaf-Manic (Apr 11, 2012)

I smoked a few dutchmasters and swishers in my teens but didnt get into this as a real hobby until 28 or 29..


----------



## Buffalo Spirit (Jan 23, 2012)

I must have been 11 maybe 12 one of my older brothers smoked Hava-Tampas ( price back then was two for 17 cents ) I would swipe one and me and a few buddys would head to the club house and smoke Kools,Winstons and the cigar/s. TJ smalls came out around that time too I started smoking real cigars, The ones with the bands when I was about 16 or so. One other cigar comes to mind is the ERIC filtered cigars, are they still made ?


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

28.


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook (Apr 8, 2012)

25 years old


----------



## tbgreen89 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am only 23 just started smoking premiums about 7 months ago. I enjoy it a lot!


----------



## Drkknght145 (Apr 22, 2012)

15 here. I would "borrow" them from my dad.... Just started getting serious about it though and picked up the biggest humidor I could afford lol.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

Started just over a year ago.. at the young age of 33!!


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

31 now, I started smoking about4 years ago at 27. Since I always buy more than I can smoke I still have some of my original purchases in the humi, going on 5 years pretty soon. Going to be interesting getting older and (if Im lucky) get to retirement with some 30 40 year old beauties.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Started smoking cigars four months before my sixteenth birthday.
By the time I was seventeen was smoking on average one a day.
Been at this for a good few years now.
Recently cutting down to just two cigars a day.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

ptpablo said:


> I've smoked some celebratory cigars since i was 17. Weddings, b-days, bachelor party's and guys night out, things of that nature but it was 3 years ago at age 33 that i was at a bbq and handed an Oliva (what one i have no idea), since then i have been on a slippery slope that show's no bottom and loving it!


Jim you seem to be on my timeline!! So I am you in 21 years.

Gonna be 55 this summer, had my first cigar as the best man in a buddies wedding at *28*. over the following 5 years would have one when the occasion seemed to call for it. Started smoking (should say buying boxes) on a regular basis at about *33 *years old and never looked back.


----------



## nickftw (Apr 17, 2012)

Had my first cigar at age 23, smoked on and off until 25 were now I am really into the hobby and have my own collection!


----------



## jailhouse (Apr 21, 2012)

12 when i started ciggs i was 14 when i smoked my first cigar me and my buddy was playing poker with his uncle and his freinds and he gave us both a cigar been smoking cigars off and on since. going to be 25 in may.


----------



## CapnHawk (Apr 27, 2012)

When I enlisted in the Army in 1969 at the ripe old age of 18, I opted to smoke cigars over cigarettes, since it seemed that everyone was always bumming smokes from each other. I usually smoked Roi-Tans or Hav-A-Tampa Jewels. Heck, I didn't know any better! Now, I enjoy my Henry Clay cigars at least twice a day.


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 4, 2012)

Had my first one at age 14. It was a CC my friend sold me and if I recall correctly I ran off to a forest to try it. I smoked it way too fast and it was likely dried out, but I remember enjoying it and I bought a few more off him later in the week.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

fell in love with cabaiguans at 18.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I started back in October of 2009, when I was 27.


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

26...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

LBJ was The President when I smoked my first (machine rolled) cigar. Gerald Ford was the President when I finally decided to smoke a decent cigar, I was 24.


----------



## psinsyd (Mar 30, 2012)

33....I'm a late-blooming BOTL..:dunno:


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Smoked my first handmade when I was 19. I've been smoking more frequently since 25 and i'll be 27 here in a couple weeks


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

28 for me (last year)


----------

